# Lazy susan/turn table in verticle orientation



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I need a turn table but in a vertical orientation for spraying. I've read that lazy Susan mechanisms don't work too well in the vertical orientation. I haven't had much luck finding a mechanism purpose built for vertical orientation either.

Anyone know of a mechanism…

or if I have to make something… this is what I had in mind(sorry for the quality. lol, drawing on a tablet.)









I would have some type of pipe(s) sticking out from the rotating circle to hold frames. It would need to hold something like 5-15lbs.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

A pair of standard ball bearings on the axis pipe should work, even with both bearings on the same side of the plate .. just separate them some.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

how about a boat seat swivel?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

For a limited time a lazy susan bearing will work just fine…

Eric


----------

